# Very Upset!!!



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello all! First of all, I am in NO way irresponsible with my mice.
I left my husband to watch the mice for ONE night :x I guess the story goes that one mouse got out and he put it with the cage he thought it went in....Well. This loose mouse was a proven stud and the cage he put it in is elderly does over 1.5 years. This is a nightmare!!! 
I am hoping someone will tell me that less than 24 hours is a pretty good chance they will not be pregnant, or that fertility tapers off around this age. None of the does appears to be plugged or even in heat, I am fairly observant about those things usually.
I would euthanize a mouse pregnant at this age, I suppose. I've never thought about it because I thought I'd never be irresponsible. I also suppose I will have to hire someone from here on out. :|


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd be amazed if your does got pregnant at such an old age and impressed by a line that could remain fertile for so long.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

They can get pregnant at that age, but as you say reduced fertility may mean that you've avoided it since the buck was only in there for a day. I wouldn't cull a doe at that age just because she was pregnant, though I would suggest reducing the litter to only a few pups. You may want access to the culling section just so that you're prepared in case of any problems.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you guys, mousebreeder I do cull every litter down and I just got into the culling sections so I could talk about it there if I had to. Very worried, several of the girls are over 2 years and I just wanted them to have a peaceful retirement.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Luckily with older does they are likely to have small litters, which should hopefully make it a bit less strenuous if any of them did catch. Fingers crossed that no golf balls appear to have been swallowed in the next three weeks :nurse


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I would have thought she would only have a small litter at that age... the oldest I have bred a mouse is 1 year old and it was her last litter, she had 4 babies.

Has she has bubs before?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't worry too much. One day might give just a chance of one or two getting pregnant, but even so, old does don't always have problems with pregnancy and birth, and if they have had litters before, it reduces the chance of problems.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

She could very well be pregnant but...st][/list]gers crossed that she's not preggo!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Guys, there are *seven* ladies in this tank. Three have NEVER given birth. Two of these three I don't imagine having babies, they are SO frail right now that I doubt their bodies would even create the environment for a pregnancy.
My only comfort is at least four of them have had experiences with pregnancy and birthing.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

More than likely, the frailer ones aren't cycling, so wouldn't've been in heat when he was around. The ones who have had pups before and aren't frail will probably be alright. More than likely, it won't be the pregnancies that cause problems, and the litters can be culled to a size more reasonable based on their conditions. At this point, it sounds like it's just a waiting game. :?

I'll be hoping for you that none of them caught, and it was just a scare.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you very much...mee tooooo


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's an age chart for the ladies in the tank...
2 are 28 months (frail)
2 are 18 months (been bred and still active/healthy)
2 are 18 months (frail-mother died around this age)
1 is 16 months, still very active and I'm most worried about her.

Would it be safe to assume I'd really only worry for the three that are not showing advanced age?


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

You can't do anything else then wait! And if one appears to be pregnant I would not cull her, but trust on the mousies mother instincts..

Keep us updated !!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you...it's like sitting on pins and needles except they are nails and tacks!!!  I am worried! I'll be sure to post again in three weeks when I'll know for sure...


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

I hate to bump an "old" thread, but is there an update? Would it be way too early to tell if your girls are pregnant? Fingers crossed that they certainly arent!! :shock:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

At the ten-day mark, it's still usually too early to tell. Hopefully, by the end of this week (two-week mark), they'll still not be showing.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

No signs yet.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

At this point I am unsure of 4 does.

Two are the sisters whos mother died at 1.5 yrs with a abdomen tumor. They could have abdomen tumors themselves.
one is the very active 16 monther...I have no reason to even doubt that she is pregnant at this point... :x 
and one is one of the experienced brood does. She does FEEL like she might have megacolon, however, which is a concern but perhaps age related.

What would be the harm of letting them birth in the colony tank? I always separate out and do super duper nursery tanks for each of my planned does, but these old gals are all super bonded and I'd like to try something like this at some point....but not with a super anticipated litter.... :?:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Since they'll all be giving birth at around the same time, I'd be less concerned, but there is some worry that the experienced mum who isn't pregnant will be trying to steal babies. Personally, I don't usually separate does for litters, but most folks seem to. Would it be possible to move the pregnant or suspected pregnant half of the tank into its own tank for a while? It would give a little more space for all the babies, and keep the experienced doe away from the bubs, but not alone. That way, once you pass the three-week mark, whoever's not given birth or obviously pregnant can go back in with the larger colony, leaving the nursing does alone.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

NO BABIES!!!!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Yay!  Big weight off your mind!


----------

